# Stocking Dwarf Cichlids in a 20g?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

anyone can recommend dwarf cichlids in standard 20g tank?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Any Apistogrammas should be fine, as long as you limit yourself to one pair. I have a single pair in my 20long, and it's just about enough space for them


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

if so, im obliged to get this Apistogramma nijsseni they look so keewl!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, Menagerie just received an order of apistos and other fish from Europe this week - maybe worth a call to the store to see what they have? I got myself a pair of A. borellii "Opal" from Menagerie last year, and they've spawned a number of times. Really beautiful fish!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks for the info's ameek! will try to get rid of my tiger barbs first, theyre outgrowing my tank xD.. these dwarf cichlids will remain small right?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My borelli maxed out at about 3" (SL) for the male, and the female is much smaller - maybe about 1.5"?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just be careful, certain species of apistogramma can be brutal to each other - for instance, I had trouble keeping a certain pair of cacatuoides in a 40 breeder - they would beat up each other constantly (male when spawning, female after spawn). Harold should be able to give you some guidance in picking a proper pair out though.

Other, more passive options, would include any of the mikrogeophagus species (blue ram, bolivian ram).

The nijsseni are a great choice though, I keep a pair in a 20g tank with no problems.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

A pair of kribs (Pelvicachromis pulcher) would be ideal. They pair-bond and share the work of parenting, which is very interesting to watch. One of my favorite fish.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ahh yes! kribensis are good as well, im trying to provide a non planted aquarium this time, with just lava rocks and slates... what are ideal for that setup?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

are there any dwarf cichlids that doesnt need any plants?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't wanna hijack your thread but I have a question along the same lines.....can these dwarfs be housed with larger cichlids aswell? Labs, etc...


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

brapbrapboom said:


> are there any dwarf cichlids that doesnt need any plants?


Small Lake Tanganyika spp, e.g. shell dwellers, small Julidochromis spp, etc. But I use some java moss and floating plants with them for cover, fry food and water quality.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys! Really much appreciated! But ive set my eyes on one pair of german blue rams  ill try to keep some of my plants as well


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

xr8dride said:


> Don't wanna hijack your thread but I have a question along the same lines.....can these dwarfs be housed with larger cichlids aswell? Labs, etc...


Depends what types...if you are talking Africans, then no.


----------

